# Crystal Palace OK Whats Abbey Wood Like?



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Just spent half term in London with the family. Mrs and Kids wanted to shop somewhere other than our local (only) shops, SPAR and Londis!

We found the CC site Crystal Palace to be an excellent touring base. A good mix of grass and hardstanding and all with the usuall CC facilities. The site was surprisingly quiet, we were near the park rather than the main road and apart from some Sirens, the odd Low flying aircraft and the large Tower that dominates the skyline its easy to forget that your plotted up in a very urban area.

The bus which stops just a short walk from the site gate, and you are in Oxford Circus in about 45/50 minutes. All that shopping in Oxford St was made just about bearable when indispersed with trips to the London Eye, British and Imperial War Museums and trips down the Thames etc.

The family are keen to return later this year (my wallet is not so keen) but before I book it up How does Abbey Wood campare to this site. Better? Worse? or much the same. To spend time in London what site would you prefer, Crystal Palace or Abbey Wood?

Blue Skies


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Not been to crystal palace, but abbey wood is great! Nice site, when on site its hard to believe you are in London!

Short walk to the railway station for trains to London, and you can buy tickets cheaply that cover trains and tube. 

Personally I don't like London but this site made it bearable.

JeffO


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jim jam, just to add to jeffo, We watched a vixen and her cubs and some squirrels late at night, as jeffo said hard to believe your in London. 

Very high security site, electrified fence all round, very friendly wardens. can take largest RV's. combined train/underground/bus tickets just over a fiver when we were there in May.

Olley


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Have used both and Abbey Wood is the nicer. Great site, well laid out and v.quiet.......the camp site probably makes more noise than the neighbours.
As said elsewhere, short walk to station and shops and regular service into central London. We came back once via a river taxi service from Westminster Bridge to Greenwich where you can catch either a bus or train back to Abbey Wood.
Grennwich which is a couple of stops down has the Maritime Museum and Royal OBservatory and Cutty Sark, so plenty for kids of all ages.
I liked Crystal Palace but her indoors got a bit nervous coming back late on the bus which wasn't a problem at AW.

paul


----------

